# Smith machine ?



## lean_n_76er (Jan 27, 2003)

OK, this may seem a stupid question to most but here goes...

When training w/ a smith machine, how do you figure the w8?  With a normal bench I know the bar weighs 45 lbs.  So if I were to lift say 200, I would need to add 155 lbs.  And with a smith machine it seems easier to move more w8.  Is this because you aren't relying on the stabilizing muscles?


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

I would have to say that the weight on some SM's are the same on a bench except that it aids in balance and motion (smoothness).  Could I be wrong??  A lot would disagree, though.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> OK, this may seem a stupid question to most but here goes...
> 
> When training w/ a smith machine, how do you figure the w8?  With a normal bench I know the bar weighs 45 lbs.  So if I were to lift say 200, I would need to add 155 lbs.  And with a smith machine it seems easier to move more w8.  Is this because you aren't relying on the stabilizing muscles?



 Sounds good to me!!  yea yea that is the answer cause you aren't relying on stabilizing muscles. Yup that is what my answer is too and I'm sticking to it...... i think.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 27, 2003)

I always figured mine weighed the same as normal bars, but after your question, I put my scale on the floor and weighed myself.  I then put it under the smith and stood on it while holding the bar.  Mine comes in at 37.8 pounds. 

Thinking about trying it in the morning and see if I get the same difference.  I use a body solid pro-smith bearing, if that helps any.

*edit*  Just did it again (I know, like 5 minutes later) and still get the same difference, although weight was .2 heavier, as the was the bar.  37.8 it is.  I'll just assume the bar is 38 lbs.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2003)

well, all Smith machine's are a bit different but they are typically counter-weighted and the actual bar only weighs around 15lbs. It usually says somewhere on the machine the bar weight.

Other than weight, it's basically a machine and does not require you to balance the weight, so it's always going to be easier than a free weight barbell.


----------



## kuso (Jan 27, 2003)

The smith machine at my gym has it written down....38.5lbs


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> I always figured mine weighed the same as normal bars, but after your question, I put my scale on the floor and weighed myself.  I then put it under the smith and stood on it while holding the bar.  Mine comes in at 37.8 pounds.
> 
> Thinking about trying it in the morning and see if I get the same difference.  I use a body solid pro-smith bearing, if that helps any.
> ...



Actually stickboy don't bother doing the test again in the am,, your weight is irrelavent.  if you weigh 2 lbs lighter in the morning the bar is still going to weigh the same thus the difference  will be the same.

if you weigh 200 now and the scale reads: 237  it is 37 pounds difference.


if in the morning you weight 198 the scale will read 235 because the bar didn't loose weight over night.  The difference will still be 37 lbs.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> The smith machine at my gym has it written down....38.5lbs


That explains it then.....


----------



## kuso (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> That explains it then.....


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL Firestorm.  I was going to do it with a more accurate scale 

After all the posts, I'm just going to assume the avg bar weighs 38lbs.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> The smith machine at my gym has it written down....38.5lbs



they usually do, but they're all different.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> they usually do, but they're all different.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> LOL Firestorm.  I was going to do it with a more accurate scale
> 
> After all the posts, I'm just going to assume the avg bar weighs 38lbs.



Hey this topic just reminded me of something. I got a new Olympic straight bar for Xmas. A shorter one then the standard gym type.  due to the width of my gym I need it for certain excercises like lunges, lying TRicep EXT. and a few others.  Problem is I have no idea how much it weighs either.  A standard bar is 8ft I believe. the one I have is 5ft I think.  I'm going to have to weight it.   Thanks for the reminder


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 28, 2003)

Fire - I believe that it weighs 35 lbs.  That's the bar that I have at home.  I think that they are rated at like 400 max lbs.  At least that's what mine says.

 (The fuqin bar you pigs!)  (Just in case! not directed at you Fire)


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey thanks loads LEAN you saved me some trouble.  I appreciate that very much.
Fire


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 28, 2003)

Jeeze, I actually helped someone!  Wahooo!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

you helped me alot cause I'm lazy.  Figure I've had the bar since Xmas and STILL have not brought the scale into the basement to weigh it.  Thanks again big guy.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Is this because you aren't relying on the stabilizing muscles?



Some of them also have a mild assistance, 30 pounds or so, the one at my gym is like this, the bar weighs almost nothing.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Smith machine ?*



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Some of them also have a mild assistance, 30 pounds or so, the one at my gym is like this, the bar weighs almost nothing.



same here, we hava a Cybex.


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> OK, this may seem a stupid question to most but here goes...
> 
> When training w/ a smith machine, how do you figure the w8?  With a normal bench I know the bar weighs 45 lbs.  So if I were to lift say 200, I would need to add 155 lbs.  And with a smith machine it seems easier to move more w8.  Is this because you aren't relying on the stabilizing muscles?



Some smith machines are counter balanced and only weighs 15 lbs. Some models are actually heavier than 45 lbs! See if it says somewhere on the machine.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Smith machine ?*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Some smith machines are counter balanced and only weighs 15 lbs. Some models are actually heavier than 45 lbs! See if it says somewhere on the machine.



that's what I have been trying to say!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2003)

I write everything down when I work out, and I simply do not count the bar for Smith exercises.  To me, four plates equals 180 lbs.  Screw adding the bar.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_ I simply do not count the bar for Smith exercises.  Screw adding the bar.



Too much math for you 'Boon?


----------



## gopro (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Smith machine ?*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> that's what I have been trying to say!




Just thought I'd back ya up!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 30, 2003)

If your writing the stuff on a pad, just denote that you used a smith machine, and then put the plate weights, easy that way.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I write everything down when I work out, and I simply do not count the bar for Smith exercises.  To me, four plates equals 180 lbs.  Screw adding the bar.



On a serious note:  This works well *IF* you use the same machine for every workout.  If you go to a different gym or work-out in a gym that has more than one Smith Machine this may be a bit inaccurate.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> On a serious note:  This works well *IF* you use the same machine for every workout.  If you go to a different gym or work-out in a gym that has more than one Smith Machine this may be a bit inaccurate.




I agree.  The gym I go to has four of the same Smith machine.

And yes, the math is too hard anyway.


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd stay away from the Smith Machines.  You are better off using free weights.  You shouldn't use any aid to help you lift weight.  Don't even use gloves.  They hurt your grip power.  And they aren't cool looking like some think.  Avoid using a weight belt unless you have to.  Your lower back muscles will get weak and won't support you very well if they get used to a belt supporting them.  If you max out on sqauts, then use your belt so you don't get a hernia.  Otherwise, leave the belt on the floor.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> I'd stay away from the Smith Machines.  You are better off using free weights.  You shouldn't use any aid to help you lift weight.
> I agree that free weights are better than any machine but they do serve a purpose and can be used in combination with free weights for a better workout.
> They are also nice for us that don't have a training partner but want to Max out safely.
> ...


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2003)

When it comes strictly to the development of the "show" muscles with no need for increasing sports performance, the SMITH MACHINE is an excellent tool for bodybuilding when used in conjunction with free weights, cables, and machines.

For athletes looking to increase performance I steer away form machines and the smith b/c of lack of the need for balance and use of stabilizer muscles.

I do agree that belts are overused, although straps are very necessary to those looking for max back development. As for gloves...use or don't. Personally I hate em.


----------



## christo67 (Aug 7, 2012)

mnay things im reading say the bar usually weighs 15 pounds


----------



## christo67 (Aug 7, 2012)

so what do you think of the smith? I like it for presses


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 7, 2012)

2003... even older


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 7, 2012)

Smith machine sucks....thanks for wasting bandwith with super old multiple bumps about the same shitty subject.


----------

